# Rescued----Greenville, SC-Rusty-Senior Male Golden!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Greenville, SC-Rusty-Senior Male Golden!!





----- Forwarded Message ----
From: GCACS <[email protected]>
To: GCACS <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, May 18, 2010 2:13:18 PM
Subject: Greenville, SC--PTS list 5/18 *new list* DOGS



Greenville County Animal Care Services Urgent Animal Email

The following animals are in the Greenville , South Carolina Animal Shelter…Can you help them?



Some things you should know when working with us:



1.) Not all animals listed on this email are available TODAY! Please look at the “available date” under each animal picture to see when they can leave the shelter. 

2.) When you reply to confirm dogs, please include in your email what rescue you work with.

3.) Dogs are not heartworm tested until a rescue confirms them (unless otherwise noted). If you CANNOT take a HW+ animal, please mention it when you confirm! 

4.) We CANNOT guarantee the health of an animal. We focus on preventative health and do not have the resources to have every animal vet checked prior to placement. 

5.) Pull fees MUST be paid at the time of confirming the animal, and at the absolute latest, when the animal is picked up from our shelter. We no longer invoice- sorry! 

6.) PTS dates listed are approximate and are subject to change due to available space in the shelter and the health of the individual animal. 





TRANSPORT MAY BE AVAILABLE TO YOUR AREA---JUST ASK US! 



*Please be patient with us. We intake 20,000 animals/year and have only 2 staff dedicated to the rescue placement process. We sift through 100+ emails/day. We will respond to your inquiry, but it may be a brief exchange and may not be immediate. Thank you for understanding! *



*If you can help, please email [email protected] *






NAME: Patti 

ANIMAL ID: 10473681 

BREED: chiweenie 

SEX: female 

EST. AGE: 2 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 12 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/20 





NAME: River 

ANIMAL ID: 10469595 

BREED: JRT 

SEX: spayed female 

EST. AGE: 6 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 17 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $40 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/20 





NAME: Skinny Minnie 

ANIMAL ID: 10472107 

BREED: pittie mix 

SEX: female 

EST. AGE: 5 months 

EST. WEIGHT: 16 lbs 

HEALTH: very emaciated 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $40—we can’t spay her here due to her health 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/20 





NAME: Hazel and Hattie 

ANIMAL ID: 10469090, 9127 

BREED: boxer/pittie mixes 

SEX: females 

EST. AGE: 3 months 

EST. WEIGHT: about 20 lbs 

HEALTH: appear healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $35 each 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/20 





NAME: Zeke 

ANIMAL ID: 10496608 

BREED: JRT/chi mix 

SEX: male 

EST. AGE: 4 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 12 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: a little nervous, otherwise healthy 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/22 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/24 





NAME: Bishop 

ANIMAL ID: 10485516 

BREED: shepherd mix 

SEX: male 

EST. AGE: 3 months 

EST. WEIGHT: 16 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: a little shy but okay after a minute 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $35 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/20 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Martin 

ANIMAL ID: 10486907 

BREED: rat terrier 

SEX: neutered male 

EST. AGE: 7 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 15 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $40 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/20 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Rascal 

ANIMAL ID: 10486027 

BREED: chihuahua 

SEX: male 

EST. AGE: 6 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 10 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: a little nervous but okay after a minute 

ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrender—“too many animals” 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Ernie and Bert 

ANIMAL ID: 10486684, 6693 

BREED: shepherd/boxer mixes 

SEX: males 

EST. AGE: 10 weeks 

EST. WEIGHT: 15 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $35 each 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/20 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Andi 

ANIMAL ID: 10464131 

BREED: retriever mix 

SEX: pregnant female 

EST. AGE: 2 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 45 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: will deliver in the next 2 weeks 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $40 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Flora 

ANIMAL ID: 10479344 

BREED: boxer mix 

SEX: female 

EST. AGE: 8 months 

EST. WEIGHT: 30 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/19 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Woody 

ANIMAL ID: 10485031 

BREED: mix 

SEX: male 

EST. AGE: 4 months 

EST. WEIGHT: 25 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $35 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/20 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Lexi 

ANIMAL ID: 10493429 

BREED: border collie mix 

SEX: female 

EST. AGE: 9 months 

EST. WEIGHT: 40 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: very friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: knows sit and shake; was found at a truck stop in Columbia SC and the truck driver dropped her off here 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/22 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/24 





NAME: Blueberry 

ANIMAL ID: 10496667 

BREED: mix 

SEX: female 

EST. AGE:6 months 

EST. WEIGHT: 25 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/22 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/24 





NAME: Dixie Lou 

ANIMAL ID: 10480037 

BREED: dachshund mix 

SEX: female 

EST. AGE: 4 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 16 lbs 

HEALTH: heartworm positive 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered—“health of animal”—the owner said that Dixie got “locked up” with his 67 lb pit bull and he was worried she had gotten injured 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Rion 

ANIMAL ID: 10486646 

BREED: heeler mix 

SEX: female 

EST. AGE: 2 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 28 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: a LITTLE shy but is okay after a minute 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/20 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Beau 

ANIMAL ID: 10466706 

BREED: boxer 

SEX: male 

EST. AGE: 1 yr 

EST. WEIGHT: 50 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Bob 

ANIMAL ID: 10477844 

BREED: shepherd mix 

SEX: male 

EST. AGE: 2 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 40 lbs 

HEALTH: heartworm positive 

TEMPERAMENT: shy but is okay 

ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrender—“health of animal”—the owner said she found the dog about a year ago, she just took it to the vet and found out he has heartworms, she said that she just wanted him PTS because she hadn’t bonded with him anyway…we talked her into letting us try to get him a rescue 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Maggie Moo 

ANIMAL ID: 10504762 

BREED: boxer 

SEX: female 

EST. AGE: 10 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 45 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/23 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/25 





NAME: Furman 

ANIMAL ID: 10470653 

BREED: lab 

SEX: male 

EST. AGE: 9 months 

EST. WEIGHT: 50 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Tyson 

ANIMAL ID: 10465834 

BREED: pittie 

SEX: male 

EST. AGE: 1 yr 

EST. WEIGHT: 45 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly, passed all temp tests 

ADDITIONAL INFO: THIS IS THE SWEETEST DOG EVER!!! HE IS SO AFFECTIONATE…PLEASE SAVE HIM! 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/24 





NAME: Chloe 

ANIMAL ID: 10486039 

BREED: lab 

SEX: spayed female 

EST. AGE: 4 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 50 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrender—“can’t afford” 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $40 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Rusty 

ANIMAL ID: 10496051 

BREED: golden retriever 

SEX: neutered male 

EST. AGE: 9 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 60 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrender—“death of owner” 

RESCUE PULL FEE: 440 

AVAILABLE DATE: now 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/21 





NAME: Hank 

ANIMAL ID: 10464105 

BREED: red heeler/cattle dog 

SEX: male 

EST. AGE: 2 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 40 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: a little shy but does okay 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/17 

UPDATE: will be PTS 5/20 





NAME: Jill 

ANIMAL ID: 10486106 

BREED: lab/shepherd mix 

SEX: female 

EST. AGE: 3 months 

EST. WEIGHT: 18 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: a little shy 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $35 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/16 

UPDATE: rescued 





NAME: Trina 

ANIMAL ID: 10432279 

BREED: lab mix 

SEX: female 

EST. AGE: 3 yrs 

EST. WEIGHT: 50 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy—has 3 legs 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly 

ADDITIONAL INFO: the owner of this dog died and the animals were brought in by animal control 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/12 

UPDATE: rescued 





NAME: Moonshine 

ANIMAL ID: 10402889 

BREED: pit mix 

SEX: female 

EST. AGE: 1 yr 

EST. WEIGHT: 40 lbs 

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly, passed all temp tests 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 

AVAILABLE DATE: 5/8 

UPDATE: rescued 

*HERE IS RUSTY!!*

[email protected] 



Visit us on Facebook at http://tinyurl.com/yehc5e4


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FOOTHILLS GR RESCUE already pulled Rusty and he is at their Vet Clinic.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

:thanks:Woohoo! Love Love Love Rescues!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

*Just got an email from Andrea of Foothills and RUSTY IS SAFE and on the way to their vet!!!!*


----------

